# Can I delete my account?



## Loganator456 (Oct 2, 2008)

Can I delete my account?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 2, 2008)

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## Loganator456 (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't really use the forum anymore, and while I enjoyed being on here, I don't have the time to keep up with it and every other account/forum I have.


----------



## Naren (Oct 2, 2008)

You could just... you know... *NOT LOG IN.* 

No need to put on a super dramatic "I need to delete my account."


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess you could send a PM to one of the MODS and they would be able to delete it for you. Sorry to see you go from the forum.


----------



## Loganator456 (Oct 2, 2008)

I didn't mean to make it sound dramatic, but thanks anyways!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 2, 2008)

We generally dont delete accounts. So your best bet is to just not log in, if you're not on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 2, 2008)

Dont leave!


----------



## Loganator456 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 7, 2008)

Loganator456 said:


> Ok, thanks!


----------

